# Trophy Trout......"CPR"



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

This week has been pretty dang good, that's if you like catching big trout. The cold snap we had early in the week sure made things a lot better and it really made the big girls hungry. The water temps dipped back down into the mid 50's and the wind has been fairly calm, so the conditions have been great. Congrats to Kody on his personal best and big thanks for letting her go. Fishing this time of year can be a grind but just stick with it because you never know when its your turn. I have been asked by several people what photo app I use, its call Snapseed and its super easy. I love catching big trout but I also love taking cool pictures of them. If you get the chance to catch a big one take some pics and let her go, you will be glad you did. At the end of the day there is nothing better than showing your fishing buddies some cool pics of a monster that you caught and released "CPR" catch-pic-release. If you guys take some cool shots send them to, me I would love to see them. I am winding down my schedule for the year and all booked up for December, but I have several days in January open and February and March are wide open this Spring is right around the corner. Shoot me a text if you are interested in a trip, that is the best means of communication, also check out and like my facebook page Capt. Derek Lechler and get all of my reports. 
www.captdereklechler.com has all info about my guide service as well. Hope you all have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*More CPR pics from this week*

..


----------

